# HD Truong Giang's Progression Thread.



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 29, 2021)

Start from July, here's my achievements:
Sub 18 3x3. (Intuitive F2L, 27/57 OLL, 16/21 PLL.)
Sub 1 minute 4x4. (Yau method)
Sub 6 2x2. (Full Ortega)
PB 3x3: 6,84.
2x2: 1,43.
4x4: 27,54.


----------



## Garf (Aug 29, 2021)

How the heck do you have a 6 second 3x3 solve, and you average 18 seconds???
I noticed that you have not finished pll, and you started oll. Not trying to be a drill sergeant here or anything else, but it might be a good idea to finish pll before starting oll again.
Keep up the good work, and please give us some updates on your progress.


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 29, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> How the heck do you have a 6 second 3x3 solve, and you average 18 seconds???


I didn't know why, that was way too unexpected.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

That 6.84 is Insane.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> Start from July, here's my achievements:
> Sub 18 3x3. (Intuitive F2L, 27/57 OLL, 16/21 PLL.)
> Sub 1 minute 4x4. (Yau method)
> Sub 6 2x2. (Full Ortega)
> ...


6.84 recon please?


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 1, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> 6.84 recon please?


sorry, but I scramble without using cstimer, so I don't remember the scramble, sorry.


----------



## LBr (Sep 1, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> Start from July, here's my achievements:
> Sub 18 3x3. (Intuitive F2L, 27/57 OLL, 16/21 PLL.)
> Sub 1 minute 4x4. (Yau method)
> Sub 6 2x2. (Full Ortega)
> ...


I would move to advanced F2L, and finish OLL and PLL


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

LBr said:


> I would move to advanced F2L, and finish OLL and PLL


Yes. PLL first, though
My PLL algs: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=z2_U_...-_U2-_M//Z_Perm__&title=Megaminx Lover's plls
Use all of them except the Gc perm. For that, use the wide u one


----------



## Garf (Sep 1, 2021)

If you were to use Gc perm, try to learn the one with 0 regrips, by J-perm, not the wide u alg. It will be quick r, and save an average in the long run. It is the R U D Gc perm.


----------



## Garf (Sep 1, 2021)

I will try to explain the fingertricks as best as possible.
Start at home grip with both thumbs in front. R2 downward with right hand, U' push with right ring finger, R up with right hand, U' push with left index finger, R with right hand, U with right index finger, R' with right hand, U push with left index finger, R2 up, U push with right index finger and D' push with left ring finger at the same time, R with right hand, U' with left index, R' with right hand, D push with left ring finger.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 1, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> If you were to use Gc perm, try to learn the one with 0 regrips, by J-perm, not the wide u alg. It will be quick r, and save an average in the long run. It is the R U D Gc perm.


the wide U Gc perm is literally the fastest Gc perm.


----------



## Garf (Sep 1, 2021)

But for the Wide u Gc perm, you have a rotation. Generally, plls with rotations like those are bad. The algorithm for the V perm that has a rotation is bad, but the RUD version is better. No Y's, or Z's.
So for G perms, any perm with RUD is automatically superior. No question. Just use RUD versions. They are way superior than wide u versions. At least, to me, that is.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 1, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> But for the Wide u Gc perm, you have a rotation. Generally, plls with rotations like those are bad. The algorithm for the V perm that has a rotation is bad, but the RUD version is better. No Y's, or Z's.
> So for G perms, any perm with RUD is automatically superior. No question. Just use RUD versions. They are way superior than wide u versions. At least, to me, that is.


No it’s rotationless


----------



## Garf (Sep 1, 2021)

What are you talking about? What is the algorithm that you are thinking of?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

R2 u’ R U’ R U R’ u R2 f R’ f’ is the best Gc perm. Regripless, rotationless, only 12 moves, and really fun to execute.


----------



## Garf (Sep 1, 2021)

I still think RUD GC perm is better.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 1, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I still think RUD GC perm is better.


Why? The world best is set on the wide move alg


----------



## Garf (Sep 1, 2021)

Because the RUD version is more satisfying to me than the wide u version


----------



## Garf (Sep 1, 2021)

Look, this is a progression thread, not a place to argue about the best Gc perm. If you want, I can make a an conversation about the best Gc perm.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 2, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> sorry, but I scramble without using cstimer, so I don't remember the scramble, sorry.


You really should start using a timer, dude. Doesn't matter what one. It will be more easier to keep track and share and is also more precise.


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 2, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> sorry, but I scramble without using cstimer, so I don't remember the scramble, sorry.


Hand scrambles are very inaccurate. I used to do hand scrambles and found that I was using similar sets of moves to do the scrambles every time. I even had a few times when I realized I had a scramble that I had already gotten before. The way you scramble ends up becoming muscle memory, and you scramble very similarly Everytime.


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 3, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> The way you scramble ends up becoming muscle memory, and you scramble very similarly Everytime.


and by doing it long enough, you may find that you memorize what you're going to do.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 3, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Hand scrambles are very inaccurate. I used to do hand scrambles and found that I was using similar sets of moves to do the scrambles every time. I even had a few times when I realized I had a scramble that I had already gotten before. The way you scramble ends up becoming muscle memory, and you scramble very similarly Everytime.


same for me, so I hand scramble longer some times.


----------

